# Any success with ramps in enclosures??



## AcidElvis (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm currently building my enclosure for my 2 Russians and I wanted to know if anyone has had success with ramps. I've seen a bunch of pics and vids with enclosures with ramps in them but do they really need or use them? I know it looks nice but is it worth the extra build? Anyone out there who has a ramp in their enclosure I would appreciate your input. Thanks.


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 25, 2012)

With a ramp, you can expand the size without increasing the footprint. I have used them in several areas with great sucess. I recommend 1:4 slope. So basically, if you're rise is a foot, your run should be about four feet, or a four foot long ramp would be close enough. An asphalt shingle stapled to the surface works beautifully.


----------



## AcidElvis (Dec 25, 2012)

Asphalt shingle, huh, good thinking!!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Dec 25, 2012)

When I had some rescues here I had to make a couple ramps. Since I was trying to keep everyone separate I had little tort condos going on! They were make shift and VERY temporary but they all used them. The last one I did I hot glued Popsicle sticks at diagonals every couple inches onto a sturdy rubber maid lid and placed as the ramp and it worked well. I cut another lid in half and glued and taped it to the sides of the ramp for a railing. I was ghetto-ville but it worked. If I was making a long term habitat I'm sure I would have done more...but it was only for a week and I needed to be able to sanitize everything when the tort went so I could t reuse anything.


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 25, 2012)

They work well outside as well. Good traction even if mud clogged.


AcidElvis said:


> Asphalt shingle, huh, good thinking!!


----------



## Edna (Dec 25, 2012)

I used natural slate tiles as the surface of my ramps. They are easy to cut with a saw or shape with a rasp, and the surface provides traction and wear for the nails. 
I was a little reluctant to put effort into the build without having ever seen my tortoises use a ramp. It was a relief to find that at Dennis' recommended 1:4 slope they scamper up the ramp just for the fun of climbing.


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 25, 2012)

I think a lot of people use ramps to gain more floor space with the same footprint.
It creates a hide, and, of course, Russians really do like to climb. 

I used strips of wood with the anti skid tape (that you can buy by the foot at places like ACE hardware), in between each one. 
It also helps trim the toenails.


----------



## Becca (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah my Russian has a ramp which he goes up and down. See pics below though as it needed some modification!
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-61358.html
Becca


----------



## 68merc (Dec 26, 2012)

This is what I did for my little guy. He goes up and down every day.


----------



## dorothybaez (Dec 26, 2012)

This is my first post, but I just have to say I love your user name! And your Russians' names! My African Spur Thighs are named Pinky and Brain.


----------



## luke (Dec 27, 2012)

My redfoots really love this ramp. They use it everyday. I keep it really moist up there.




[/img]


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Dec 27, 2012)

What I see in the couple of images posted show ramps that have sides, and a terminus such that the tortoise will more or less be forced to walk back down the ramp. I have pancakes, and they just walk off the edge of the elevated area (6 inches) without regard for falling, and land OK, or right themselves immediately. They elect to not use the ramp on the way down most of the time.

The ramps are all slate tile, the aspect is 1:1, but again they are pancakes.

Other species might do best to make the elevated area such that they must use it up and down.

I have heard reliable reports of "play" activity with red foots who would repeatedly walk up a ramp, walk off the elevated area, over and over again. The observer was a veterinarian, with an special focus of herps. They interpreted the activity as 'play'.

Will


----------

